# What's it like being a sensor?



## JasmineDarlene (Jan 11, 2015)

Most of my family are Sensors. Sometimes I just wonder what it feels like. I always imagine it to be fun and free. So, can anyone describe what being an S type feels like? How does it impact/ enrich your life?

My family don't really understand my sister and I (N types)... How do you perceive N types? What are some of the ways that N types irritate sensors? 

Also, I know a lot of people have some sort of stereotypical view on sensors such as they lack insight or they can't look towards the future. I personally do not think this (my S mother certainly looks towards the future), but how do you view these issues/ stereotypes?


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

SENSational


----------



## effenelle (Sep 13, 2014)

I am a maybe ISTP, so I'll try to answer this.

I love my Se. Sometimes it makes me feel like I have a super power or something, because with it I'll notice where things are all around me. When my family members who are intuitives put stuff around and forget, I am usually the one who will point it out to them. And with Se, I tend to notice weird noises or slight movements, which helps me gather information and act on them when needed. I also love to feel the wind and the rain on my skin, and I love activities that use my body and my senses altogether (like dancing for example). But when coming to new places, I may appear confused or blank as I am not familiar with the surroundings, but after I manage to absorb them, then I'll conquer them in no time 

I don't know much about being intuitives...maybe they are much more likely to get absorbed in thoughts and not realizing things around them? I don't know. N types don't necessarily irritate me, I try to understand them and wait for them if they get absorbed in thoughts and I'll also help them with my Se (sort of complement them with it).

That stereotype that S types don't look into the future...it's in me. I don't look that far into the future. Heck maybe I hate thinking about the future. But maybe that's just me. I know it may be a disadvantage for me, that's why I need you NJ types to help me with it. Hehe.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

effenelle said:


> I am a maybe ISTP, so I'll try to answer this.
> 
> I love my Se. Sometimes it makes me feel like I have a super power or something, because with it I'll notice where things are all around me. When my family members who are intuitives put stuff around and forget, I am usually the one who will point it out to them.
> 
> ...


Thought and imagination is how intuitives understand the world, we don't just look and see.
To give you an idea of how introverted intuition works. INTJs generally have a mental map of where we put everything and don't have a problem losing things, unless someone moves things around we'll be completely lost 'My mental map doesn't reflect reality, I'm paralysed!'. :laughing:


----------



## Infermiera (Mar 2, 2012)

It's great! The world understands you and you understand the world. Although as a sensor I also often wonder what's it like being an N.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Morn said:


> Well to give you an idea of how introverted intuition works. INTJs generally have a mental map of where we put everything and don't have a problem losing things, unless someone moves things around we'll be completely lost 'My mental map doesn't reflect reality, I'm paralysed!'. :laughing:


Misplacing and forgetting things is, IMO, more of an Ne thing. My INTP wife does this all the time. I'll find milk in a cupboard, or something that doesn't belong in the fridge in the fridge. She loses her phone or iPad in weird ways and weird places. She's the typical absent-minded professor... Ni is paired with Se, and I don't think it's as big of a problem. Se, of course, has its own problems. I just simply forget everything. At time I do something, I know what I did, why I did it, and where I did it, but shortly afterward, the entire episode will be gone from my mind. I'll be talking, and someone will ask me to repeat what I just said--and I can't remember what I just said! argh... (Se-aux?) 

But what's it like being Se? Well, for me, I find it rather worthwhile. I'm not Se dom, so my perspective is different, but I enjoy bringing things to a physical reality. I have lots of ideas, but they need a physical representation for me to enjoy them. And I have the skills to do that--and can do so often without even thinking about it. I love that I can pretty much fix anything that breaks, even with non-standard tools and parts. I don't like living in a world of words, where everything has to be said explicitly and succinctly. I don't do that well. I don't like how people can't see subtle cues and understand. I do like how I can. Worse, I don't like how so many people misread physical cues--and then blame others for their mistakes... I like being able to enjoy something just for what it is, and not trying to find some off-base meaning that was never intended, but I also like digging deeper when it is intended. I don't like it when simple statements I make are misread by someone looking for some hidden meaning, but I love it when I do intend a hidden meaning and someone "gets" it.  And yes, I usually do hide these things in plain sight via gesture, look or other body language or intonation rather than words. 

I know sensing types are often portrayed as not thinking beyond the concrete (especially thanks to Kiersey), but that's not really the case. I would describe it differently. Most sensing types I know love the conceptual and ideal. The difference is that they want such things to move to the concrete. So sensing types prefer to move from the conceptual to the concrete. intuiting types prefer to move from the concrete to the conceptual. It's the direction of that movement that can create tension in communication. Tell me a practical use or purpose for what you are saying, or I will just think you are trying to avoid talking about substantial things. I like theoretical, but we don't live in theory. We live in the real world. Give me, therefore, something with meat on it--real world value. That would be the sensing view of concepts. And I'm quite like that. I can talk for hours about some non-concrete and theoretical ideas, but at the end, I want to see some kind of concrete conclusion to it--either the idea is good or bad, useful or non-useful. Something from it. To just trail away into nothing, and jump onto something else? Don't like. On the other hand, my wife is irritated by my inability to focus on a conversation without my interjecting dumb things that pop into my head, mostly prompted by things around us. I guess it's my Fi-Se, but I'll suddenly break in with a snippet from a song that "seems relevant" to me to the conversation--it's not really, but it "fits". And it bugs her. ;-) She does that too, but not on concrete things. I guess I could put it this way. We're talking, and suddenly I shout out "Squirrel!". We're talking, and she shouts out "Squirrel is an illusion!" 

Personally, I don't see these differences as negatives or problems, but parts of a whole. I know I'm more complete and have a broader view of things because of my Ne wife, and I know that she appreciates my real world solutions to problems she couldn't solve on her own. There's no reason for there to be conflict. Embrace and overlook. Forgive and forget. And things should be ok. 

I have a question for the OP. Do you fear your inferior Se? Or do you find that when you are in the grip of it, that it is an intoxicating thing you wish you could have more of? I ask, because I fear and hate my Te. It has been the cause of all sorts of problems in my life--clashes and misunderstandings, embarrassment, etc. Can inferior Se be like that too? I have a hard time grasping this. I asked my INFJ daughter, and she couldn't give me an answer... (or feared to, not sure which)


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Infermiera said:


> It's great! The world understands you and you understand the world. Although as a sensor I also often wonder what's it like being an N.


Agree... I constantly seek, and love having, a very detailed understanding of how the physical world around me works. When I come across something new, I have a very deeply seated need to understand it completely, and I feel sickeningly lost for the (typically brief) time until I do. 

I pity those who go through life skimming across the surface without getting to experience the rich detail that I find in everything. From my point of view, they are the ones lacking in "depth" and leading a boring existence. However, I fully understand that is just my point of view and that others see things differently. Like you, I would find it interesting to experience the other side... maybe then I could understand why they cannot appreciate the richness and depth of my world... and maybe I could appreciate why they find it so interesting to ponder how many angels could dance on the head of a pin, or any number of other "intellectual" questions they find so interesting.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> Misplacing and forgetting things is, IMO, more of an Ne thing. My INTP wife does this all the time. I'll find milk in a cupboard, or something that doesn't belong in the fridge in the fridge. She loses her phone or iPad in weird ways and weird places.


Inferior Se can also look like that in more stressful days, but it is not an everyday thing.

It seems to me that my inferior Se is quite underdeveloped and this makes me feel threatened by the physical world when under stress. I can't concentrate or express a coherent thought if there is some kind of noise in the background, even if minimal, or something in my sight happening or moving, everything is distracting. Strange enough, I seem to become more open to small talk and more expressive or friendly. So, basically, when I am really freaking out nervous, besides the calm facade I can't get rid of, I look more attentive and present, even my wit is quicker, but my conceptual thinking and objectivity are gone.

In my case, supposing I feel unprepared and have been through a succession of stressful situations, a scenario likely to start a breakdown would be when I am obliged to improvise in a performance, when I have to respond to external stimuli that I have no control of, while I'm being evaluated for my response. If it's something that requires problem solving, for example, I will be mentally paralysed while looking like I'm just chilling. It's not really a good thing.


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Sometimes i feel so in tune with the (physical) world i literally feel like i am an actual part of it. It's at these times im at my happiest :happy:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Even though my Se is aux and not dom, for me it's very, very developed, almost annoyingly so. I cannot concentrate if there are too many things happening around me. I notice a difference in my physical surroundings constantly, if something was moved (though I may not be able to specifically point out what it is, I'd know something was off)

I feel like my Se is what drives me to be hands on. I always have the urge to express myself through drawing, writing or some activity that requires my hands.


----------



## Faiora (May 23, 2010)

effenelle said:


> I love my Se. Sometimes it makes me feel like I have a super power or something, because with it I'll notice where things are all around me. When my family members who are intuitives put stuff around and forget, I am usually the one who will point it out to them. And with Se, I tend to notice weird noises or slight movements, which helps me gather information and act on them when needed. I also love to feel the wind and the rain on my skin, and I love activities that use my body and my senses altogether (like dancing for example). But when coming to new places, I may appear confused or blank as I am not familiar with the surroundings, but after I manage to absorb them, then I'll conquer them in no time


I'm an INTJ (Ni Te Fi Se), and unlike my ISTJ husband, I don't notice things around me at all. He will pick out the slightest change in his environment, and it definitely comes across as a superpower to me. 

I do enjoy dancing, which is perhaps from my inferior function. I feel like it lets me burn our energy and not deal with the world, if that makes sense. Sometimes at home I crank up the headphones and dance around the living room, and sometimes I go out to this one club I like where people don't grab my boobs or lick people (once I was out at a different club with my sister and a guy licked her sweaty back... like... right up the middle with the flat of his tongue. Gross.)

I'm mostly indifferent to rain and wind, unless I get cold I guess. But there's been the occasional time when it's made me feel more alive to be out in bad weather. Maybe I was stressed during those times. Actually the one time I can remember right now, I was definitely under a lot of stress and the cold air felt good. 



effenelle said:


> That stereotype that S types don't look into the future...it's in me. I don't look that far into the future. Heck maybe I hate thinking about the future. But maybe that's just me. I know it may be a disadvantage for me, that's why I need you NJ types to help me with it. Hehe.


I think SJ types tend to look into the future... and in general it's more of a J thing than a P thing. My ISTJ husband is more _concerned_ about the future than I am, even though I'm more future _oriented_ than he is. The result is that I do a lot of planning for the future, and he's satisfied as long as there's a plan in place. I don't really care whether there is a plan in place; I just like planning. 



Morn said:


> Thought and imagination is how intuitives understand the world, we don't just look and see.
> To give you an idea of how introverted intuition works. INTJs generally have a mental map of where we put everything and don't have a problem losing things, unless someone moves things around we'll be completely lost 'My mental map doesn't reflect reality, I'm paralysed!'.


I don't tend to lose things either, because I'm very predictable to myself. I don't always put things in the same place, but I know where I "would have" put things, which is something that applies in a new environment as easily as a familiar one. 



jcal said:


> I pity those who go through life skimming across the surface without getting to experience the rich detail that I find in everything. From my point of view, they are the ones lacking in "depth" and leading a boring existence. However, I fully understand that is just my point of view and that others see things differently. Like you, I would find it interesting to experience the other side... maybe then I could understand why they cannot appreciate the richness and depth of my world... and maybe I could appreciate why they find it so interesting to ponder how many angels could dance on the head of a pin, or any number of other "intellectual" questions they find so interesting.


This comes across as really offensive, but I'm going to assume you didn't mean it that way. 

I could similarly say I pity those who live entirely in the external world, and don't draw connections from abstract thought the way I do. 

While a Se dom may be very well-integrated with the world—more than others—I think perhaps I'm more well-integrated with myself. I am aware of my strengths and limitations, I know how to like myself and enjoy my work and find the things I want in life. And most importantly, nothing about my self-worth is dependent on society or any person or group. 

My ISTJ husband knows far better than I do how to "get along" and work his way into a group, and be liked. He's a steady, likable person. He functions very, very well in groups and comes across as an outgoing party type at times (which led me to incorrectly type him as an ESTJ for a long time). However, even though he is a calm and steady person beneath all that, I know that a social situation he _doesn't _understand makes him extremely uncomfortable. 

For example, I took him to a fetish club one time (the one I like to go to with my sister, mentioned earlier). He came along, and he danced with me, and he wore a police uniform costume (fetish gear is non-optional but uniforms are allowed)... but in an environment that doesn't resemble something he's used to, he doesn't fare well. He was uncomfortable, has no interest in going back, and would rather let me go alone. 

In contrast, I fare neutrally in most environments. I definitely have limitations when functioning in "regular society," but I have the same limitations everywhere.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> SENSational


Shut up (*snickers*)


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Well.... I f you're an SP, I feel as if you're always in the moment, ready for action and movement and potential adventure.

If you're an SJ I'd imagine you're highly aware of time and the past and how the two weave together seamlessly, one informing the other.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Faiora said:


> This comes across as really offensive, but I'm going to assume you didn't mean it that way.


I absolutely did not intend it to be offensive. Sarcastic? Maybe... but not offensive. I really do not see why anything I wrote would be considered offensive (maybe "pity" wasn't the best word choice?), and stand by what I said.



> I could similarly say I pity those who live entirely in the external world, and don't draw connections from abstract thought the way I do.


Yes, you could. This was EXACTLY my point. Differing perspectives. There are all kinds of "depth" that we all would be better off having a greater appreciation of. The problem, particularly in this community, is that there is a fairly large number of immature "special snowflakes" that don't express their lack of appreciation for differing perspectives nearly as nicely as either you or I did. They are the ones that are particularly offensive and it's exceptionally discouraging to have to deal with it on a regular basis around here.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

jcal said:


> Agree... I constantly seek, and love having, a very detailed understanding of how the physical world around me works. When I come across something new, I have a very deeply seated need to understand it completely, and I feel sickeningly lost for the (typically brief) time until I do.
> 
> I pity those who go through life skimming across the surface without getting to experience the rich detail that I find in everything. From my point of view, they are the ones lacking in "depth" and leading a boring existence. However, I fully understand that is just my point of view and that others see things differently.


That's more of a Te function than a sensing function I think, an INTJ is also the type of personality that needs an understanding of the world around them. And the type of personality that would ask how can you be happy to use a car without an understanding of the principles of internal combustion, as well as components like the gear box, spark plugs and pistons? 
INTJs have a similar love of understanding things, although we are more big picture orientated than detail orientated. That is to say, we prioritise understanding the theory behind how it works.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I love being Se-aux. Along with it making me aware of my surroundings, it makes me curious, adventurous, and capable of accomplishing things. I'm adept with athletics and usually catch things other people don't see falling. I feel tremendously connected with nature and my environment. If I'm feeling bad, I can go play street hockey for half and hour and feel better. I like traveling and trying new things and while I'm aware of the future it doesn't really bug me. I have a goal, and I'll get there. Se-Ni gives me follow through and prompts me to pursue my field all around the country. I can experiment without becoming addicted, I'm capable of expressing myself through music and art, and in general I'm attentive to what's going on around me. Occasionally I can be forgetful; if I'm not wearing my keys I may have some trouble finding them, and I'm a little more clumsy than an Se-dom but I'm good at laughing things off and not taking things too personally. 

My ESTP cousin is more social than I am; he's skilled at sports and picks things up easily. He really liked playing with legos and running around, doing exactly as he pleased, when he pleased. 

My presumably ESFP ex was always the life of the party; loved trying new substances, jumping headfirst into situations without thinking or seeing the future consequences due to inferior Ni. Very funny, upbeat, lighthearted individual. 

Just a side note, Se does like exploring its environment and figuring out how it works. It's concrete sensation. It just does so more frequently when understanding those concepts helps it live in the moment; i.e. in order to repair my bicycle I'm comfortable taking it apart and putting it together again. doesn't mean I like to do it for fun, but I'm capable of it.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Even though my Se is aux and not dom, for me it's very, very developed, almost annoyingly so. I cannot concentrate if there are too many things happening around me. I notice a difference in my physical surroundings constantly, if something was moved


This... So much this... It gets frustrating at times, because I feel like those around me think I am ADHD because of it... I will pick up on the slightest of movements, changes in my surroundings, etc... But it is even more annoying at times when dealing with sounds and smells, as I pick up on them like crazy, especially smells... I will smell a cucumber being cut in the kitchen from the living room 20 feet away, and it grabs my attention. On top of that I associate smells with memories or images like crazy, and it can be really weird at times what a smell can make my mind conjure up in certain situations.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Apolo said:


> This... So much this... It gets frustrating at times, because I feel like those around me think I am ADHD because of it... I will pick up on the slightest of movements, changes in my surroundings, etc... But it is even more annoying at times when dealing with sounds and smells, as I pick up on them like crazy, especially smells... I will smell a cucumber being cut in the kitchen from the living room 20 feet away, and it grabs my attention. *On top of that I associate smells with memories or images like crazy, and it can be really weird at times what a smell can make my mind conjure up in certain situations.*


Yessss, man, one thing I can recall is when I went to the store a few years ago and picked up this Febreze I hadn't gotten in a while. It was the hawaiian aloha scent, or something. Well, it was a scent me and my family used during these few weeks I was obsessed with The Beatles Rockband, and just getting a whiff of it brought back a ton of images and memories of those times, and generally just flashing images of the house I was in at the time, too. 

Smell is said to be the most likely of all five senses to recall past happenings/memories, and damn if that doesn't apply to me.


----------



## Faiora (May 23, 2010)

jcal said:


> I absolutely did not intend it to be offensive. Sarcastic? Maybe... but not offensive. I really do not see why anything I wrote would be considered offensive (maybe "pity" wasn't the best word choice?), and stand by what I said.


Your intentions seem to be in the clear, so I'm unbothered. I don't think you're trying to be offensive. 

That said, I'll examine a few of your comments here individually:



jcal said:


> I pity those who go through life skimming across the surface without getting to experience the rich detail that I find in everything. From my point of view, they are the ones lacking in "depth" and leading a boring existence.


Yes, "pity" was a poor choice. Wouldn't it be nicer to say you wish others could experience the way you do? Rather than feeling sorry for (what you perceive as) their inability to do so?

If you're truly examining the alternative, there'd be no reason for pity. We are all different and there is no reason to pity any other type. Pretty much by definition, we all get our enjoyment of life from different aspects of it, so the fact that someone gets their joy elsewhere is irrelevant. Would you pity yourself for disliking anchovies? Or spreadsheets? Or snow? Perhaps any of those could be inconvenient to dislike (for instance, if your job was to teach snowboarding and you disliked snow), but for the most part, it seems silly to pity anyone's dislikes. 

I'm fine with part two of this because "from my point of view" is a good qualifier. 



jcal said:


> However, I fully understand that is just my point of view and that others see things differently. Like you, I would find it interesting to experience the other side... maybe then I could understand why they cannot appreciate the richness and depth of my world...


Yes. And as an aside, I know I'm missing out on something in terms of Se. It's my inferior function and doesn't come out to play very often. One of the neat things, though, is that when I _do_ experience Se, it's exhilarating; probably more so than my dominant function (Ni). For example, music gives me a high sometimes that's just... incredible. But if I listen to it every day I tune it out. It doesn't always work. 

I assume Se doms experience this kind of exhilaration regularly. I say this because my Ni is very exciting for me, and I never get tired of my "Aha!" moments.  

Unfortunately I can't identify with Si very well, but I'll try and find a way to at some point. My husband is an ISTJ, and we work well together. I suspect having the Te aux function in common helps because we can both put a logical framework on the table to examine and mesh our worldviews together, but I still can't pick out exactly what Si is or how it works. I can say my husband notices the tiniest changes in his surroundings, to the point where there's no point in trying to hide anything from him. I did manage to get pretty far keeping a surprise hidden from him once, but he figured part of it out right away, and mostly luck kept the rest hidden... but I digress. 



jcal said:


> and maybe I could appreciate why they find it so interesting to ponder how many angels could dance on the head of a pin, or any number of other "intellectual" questions they find so interesting.


This implies a frivolity that I don't identify with.

I think SJ types have an inherent practicality and are more likely than others to see "intellectual" or abstract questions as boring or useless or impractical or otherwise unnecessary (which is often true, although I'd say it's equally true for concrete data). However, it's notable that not all abstract or "intellectual" thinking is useless. 

I consider myself eminently practical and efficient. Those are my two main strengths. 

Perhaps the issue here is a misunderstanding of what abstract data is, and what it entails. I see many practical uses for abstract data. So to me, "how many angels could dance on the head of a pin" is a terrible example of an abstract/"intellectual" question. In fact, it implies you think all "intellectual" questions are pointless or frivolous.

Finances are an almost entirely abstract consideration everyone has to deal with. Some less developed Sensors may make their financial decisions based solely on the past experience of those around them, or advertising, or whatever else passes as concrete details, but abstract reasoning is required to really get to the heart of the cost differences between mortgage choices, or the risk factors involved when purchasing insurance or mutual funds. But I think this is one area where more developed Sensors are likely to purposefully give their iNtuition a workout, to figure out what's really best for them in their situation, and what actual numbers they are working with. (This is not to say iNtuitives make better financial decisions than Sensors—only that iNtuition is a necessary function somewhere along the line. If you trust your financial adviser and they handle the iNtuitive processes, it's kind of irrelevant. Also I think SJs are generally better at saving than I am. )


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Why can I relate to stuff here?? I thought I had my type figured out! Dammit sensors!


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

How can someone answer what it is like to be a different type if they are not both types?


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

Conterphobia said:


> How can someone answer what it is like to be a different type if they are not both types?


agree, that is really my first reaction as well. 

it's like 'imagine a color you've never seen...' hahah


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry if this is going slightly off topic, but reading lots of desciptions on the S people, I am now slightly puzzled because normaly I test as an INTJ and recognize myself a lot in the description of it. But I did sometimes get ISTJ results and reading the descriptions honestly I also understand them, so now I'm wondering wether I'm going rather S some days or N on others !

Because in everyday life since I'm little, I prefer nature and real experiences in everyday life, I'm very sensitive to smells or feeling the sun/wind, also when at a crowded bar talking to friends, I always see everything happening around, all small details what people wear, drink and even pick on discussions.
A very important part of my life is also making music and photography, although there's absolutely nothing artsy about my work, it's all tech and problem solving.
Now I'm wondering if I'm just in between N and S, using either depending on situations !?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Djairouks said:


> Sorry if this is going slightly off topic, but reading lots of desciptions on the S people, I am now slightly puzzled because normaly I test as an INTJ and recognize myself a lot in the description of it. But I did sometimes get ISTJ results and reading the descriptions honestly I also understand them, so now I'm wondering wether I'm going rather S some days or N on others !
> 
> Because in everyday life since I'm little, I prefer nature and real experiences in everyday life, I'm very sensitive to smells or feeling the sun/wind, also when at a crowded bar talking to friends, I always see everything happening around, all small details what people wear, drink and even pick on discussions.
> A very important part of my life is also making music and photography, although there's absolutely nothing artsy about my work, it's all tech and problem solving.
> Now I'm wondering if I'm just in between N and S, using either depending on situations !?


You do use both (everyone does), but the N vs S is only a preference to what you use more throughout your whole life. I am similar in that I also relate to both N and S. What helped me to decide on my type is to not only look at the functions as smaller parts but rather bottom up approach, and step back a bit to analyze which type is overall more like me. INTJ and ISTJ can be similar in some ways, but overall, they are quite different so I didn't find it too difficult to rule out that even though I do relate to N, I am no INTJ. Some tells are knowing without knowing, making leaps to conclusions without all the facts, being optimistic about risk in an unknown situation - I don't really relate to any of these and I believe many INTJs deeply relate to these traits. Also, INTJs seem to be more unwavering in their decision/position compared to ISTJs, because they've already come to their conclusion without depending on "all the facts". I find ISTJs to be more speculative and skeptical, always gathering all the facts before coming to conclusions. Hope this helps you differentiate between the two types.


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

Bunniculla said:


> You do use both (everyone does), but the N vs S is only a preference to what you use more throughout your whole life. I am similar in that I also relate to both N and S. What helped me to decide on my type is to not only look at the functions as smaller parts but rather bottom up approach, and step back a bit to analyze which type is overall more like me. INTJ and ISTJ can be similar in some ways, but overall, they are quite different so I didn't find it too difficult to rule out that even though I do relate to N, I am no INTJ. Some tells are knowing without knowing, making leaps to conclusions without all the facts, being optimistic about risk in an unknown situation - I don't really relate to any of these and I believe many INTJs deeply relate to these traits. Also, INTJs seem to be more unwavering in their decision/position compared to ISTJs, because they've already come to their conclusion without depending on "all the facts". I find ISTJs to be more speculative and skeptical, always gathering all the facts before coming to conclusions. Hope this helps you differentiate between the two types.


How weird because I do take risks, but they are always calculated and with all things known to mitigate F*** ups. I am also not really prompt to jump on conclusions, this doesn't even sound very logical, which wouldn't be very INTJ, so I'm even more puzzled h: about your description !


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

with me i've noticed i'm calm when everyone is freaking out.

the only things that annoy me are disrespect and purposefully trying to annoy me.

when it comes to planning i have none, just a serious of goals i complete by thinking about what i have to do, then simply show up.

i bask in chaos, where others are stressed, i am at my best. put me in shit and watch me come out with gold.

i get a hard on watching others finding out their full potential.

always time for everything, there's no excuse for something worth it.

love pussy and fucking.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

ultracrepidarian said:


> agree, that is really my first reaction as well.
> 
> it's like 'imagine a color you've never seen...' hahah


i've actually thought about that color thing  we're best pals


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

shazam said:


> with me i've noticed i'm calm when everyone is freaking out.
> 
> the only things that annoy me are disrespect and purposefully trying to annoy me.
> 
> ...


I used to be in Customer service, so facing angry people that try and stress you all the time, or your boss pushing you to be faster and cheaper all the time. So same for me I never waiver Under pressure and it totally freaks people out :smug: !


----------



## Conterphobia (Apr 11, 2013)

ultracrepidarian said:


> agree, that is really my first reaction as well.
> 
> it's like 'imagine a color you've never seen...' hahah


Honestly, it's not even like this is a matter of opinion, but I don't want to be too harsh on people for sharing their thoughts either.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Djairouks said:


> I used to be in Customer service, so facing angry people that try and stress you all the time, or your boss pushing you to be faster and cheaper all the time. So same for me I never waiver Under pressure and it totally freaks people out :smug: !


:smug:


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Djairouks said:


> How weird because I do take risks, but they are always calculated and with all things known to mitigate F*** ups. I am also not really prompt to jump on conclusions, this doesn't even sound very logical, which wouldn't be very INTJ, so I'm even more puzzled h: about your description !


Oh boy, now you are more puzzled, that was not my intention - oops! Have you done a type me thread?


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

Bunniculla said:


> Oh boy, now you are more puzzled, that was not my intention - oops! Have you done a type me thread?


Don't worry I came across this interesting article https://introvertdear.com/news/intj-istj-similarities-differences/, now I can definitely see the difference and I am totally INTJ, because I don't follow system if I see flaws or they can be improved, social conventions also bore me especially those that are useless, as well as I really have this urge for freedom in my life, when my exes tried to force me into doing things, or I felt trapped in the relationship, I would run away !

I guess it's only with the various life experiences I had while travelling, that I developped myself further and am less confined on some processes than before, but yeah still pretty INTJ.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Djairouks said:


> Don't worry I came across this interesting article https://introvertdear.com/news/intj-istj-similarities-differences/, now I can definitely see the difference and I am totally INTJ, because I don't follow system if I see flaws or they can be improved, social conventions also bore me especially those that are useless, as well as I really have this urge for freedom in my life, when my exes tried to force me into doing things, or I felt trapped in the relationship, I would run away !
> 
> I guess it's only with the various life experiences I had while travelling, that I developped myself further and am less confined on some processes than before, but yeah still pretty INTJ.


I read the article and I have to say meh to it. It was written by an INTJ about the similarities and differences between INTJ and ISTJ; and I found it to be a bit biased towards the end. The INTJ says ISTJ is a super rigid being that is most likely to get upset if asked to open their minds to new ways to improve old methods - that is 100% false. ISTJs do prefer a tried and true method of doing things, but if enough evidence/facts are provided that a new method will be better, they will consider it and even change their old method. The key word here is facts. The difference is better explained that ISTJs really depend on facts to make their decisions (sensory data), while INTJ is more willing to take risks to make decisions even when the facts are not all laid down yet. The only part I agreed with is as follows:

"The main difference between their two personality types is the way they take in information. The S in ISTJ stands for Sensing, meaning they pay increased attention to information that comes in through their five senses (“What can I see, hear, touch, taste, and smell?”); they focus on what is actual, present, real, and current, according to the Myers & Briggs Foundation. Sensors tend to see the practical use of things, and they remember facts and details that are important to them.

INTJs, on the other hand, use iNtuition. This means they pay increased attention to the meaning and patterns behind the information they get. They look more at the big picture than the details, and they remember events more as an impression of what it was like than as actual facts about what happened, again according to the Myers & Briggs Foundation. They are interested in learning new things and thinking about what might be possible, even if there is no immediate, practical application for their ideas."

This would support what I said above that ISTJs depend on finding all pieces in the puzzle before concluding "it is a sailboat" while INTJs would be more likely to see maybe 1/3 or 1/2 of the puzzle completed before concluding "it is a sailboat".


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

Bunniculla said:


> I read the article and I have to say meh to it. It was written by an INTJ about the similarities and differences between INTJ and ISTJ; and I found it to be a bit biased towards the end. The INTJ says ISTJ is a super rigid being that is most likely to get upset if asked to open their minds to new ways to improve old methods - that is 100% false. ISTJs do prefer a tried and true method of doing things, but if enough evidence/facts are provided that a new method will be better, they will consider it and even change their old method. The key word here is facts. The difference is better explained that ISTJs really depend on facts to make their decisions (sensory data), while INTJ is more willing to take risks to make decisions even when the facts are not all laid down yet. The only part I agreed with is as follows:
> 
> "The main difference between their two personality types is the way they take in information. The S in ISTJ stands for Sensing, meaning they pay increased attention to information that comes in through their five senses (“What can I see, hear, touch, taste, and smell?”); they focus on what is actual, present, real, and current, according to the Myers & Briggs Foundation. Sensors tend to see the practical use of things, and they remember facts and details that are important to them.
> 
> ...


Funny I think on this case you are projecting, because I reread and don't see any dissing more of one type or the other.
I just see that while I hate social conventions and prefer to do things in a absolutely most efficient way, you might be more comfortable in doing things the accepted way and usualy go by the rules. That's what I get from all this basically, I don't think other things can be Always so definitive and specific.

But all the rest you're explaining to me, is too specific and I don't function as you are explaining at all, I think both types aren't so enclosed in rigid dogmas if I can say.
I use my senses as much depends specifically with what I'm working, but my intuition makes me go through many possibilities, that's what it does, still it's based on facts, not perceptions. I work in watchmaking industry so really I'm about details, again this seems too broad to me and not really realistic.
I remember situations very precisely, impressions not so much, again I am based in facts not perceptions, but the rest is exact, I do learn and get interested in many things, without a direct need to Apply things, I just have this need to indulge my brain in meaningfull and interesting subjects.

I don't know if I'm making my point come across well, it's difficult to voice this, but really I think people in the memory and sensory way are much more alike, it's just what we make of it depending on situations that change, I don't think the S vs N is so precise as these description say they are.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Djairouks said:


> Bunniculla said:
> 
> 
> > I read the article and I have to say meh to it. It was written by an INTJ about the similarities and differences between INTJ and ISTJ; and I found it to be a bit biased towards the end. The INTJ says ISTJ is a super rigid being that is most likely to get upset if asked to open their minds to new ways to improve old methods - that is 100% false. ISTJs do prefer a tried and true method of doing things, but if enough evidence/facts are provided that a new method will be better, they will consider it and even change their old method. The key word here is facts. The difference is better explained that ISTJs really depend on facts to make their decisions (sensory data), while INTJ is more willing to take risks to make decisions even when the facts are not all laid down yet. The only part I agreed with is as follows:
> ...


Hmm, perhaps I am projecting a bit, yes. I still feel like because it was written by an INTJ, they would by default know more about their own type than the ISTJ, so in the end, they oversimplified the examples for ISTJ. They make it seem as if the ISTJ coworker is so rigid that she is most likely unable to accept any more open minded yet more efficient ways to do things, which is simply not true. ISTJs believe in established tried and true methods because they tend to work, but when dealing with a healthy ISTJ, if you suggest to them a more efficient way to do something and it makes practical sense (not only based in theory), I do not see why they would not at least consider it.

What I was trying to make a point to in my post above is the distinction of preferences, not to make specific claims. I am saying that ISTJS difference to INTJs is that S will prefer concrete and N will prefer abstract perceptions to aid in their usage of judgement function T. To make a decision, I used an example of both types looking at a puzzle. Because S needs the physical observable facts, they may not conclude the puzzle’s outcome is until enough pieces (observable facts) are found, while N does not depend on this but rather the abstract so without the facts, they still “know without knowing” and can confidently conclude what the puzzle is before enough of the pieces are put together because of timeless archetypes and pattern recognition and such (abstract).


----------



## Djairouks (Aug 26, 2019)

Bunniculla said:


> Hmm, perhaps I am projecting a bit, yes. I still feel like because it was written by an INTJ, they would by default know more about their own type than the ISTJ, so in the end, they oversimplified the examples for ISTJ. They make it seem as if the ISTJ coworker is so rigid that she is most likely unable to accept any more open minded yet more efficient ways to do things, which is simply not true. ISTJs believe in established tried and true methods because they tend to work, but when dealing with a healthy ISTJ, if you suggest to them a more efficient way to do something and it makes practical sense (not only based in theory), I do not see why they would not at least consider it.
> 
> What I was trying to make a point to in my post above is the distinction of preferences, not to make specific claims. I am saying that ISTJS difference to INTJs is that S will prefer concrete and N will prefer abstract perceptions to aid in their usage of judgement function T. To make a decision, I used an example of both types looking at a puzzle. Because S needs the physical observable facts, they may not conclude the puzzle’s outcome is until enough pieces (observable facts) are found, while N does not depend on this but rather the abstract so without the facts, they still “know without knowing” and can confidently conclude what the puzzle is before enough of the pieces are put together because of timeless archetypes and pattern recognition and such (abstract).


On the second paragraph, honestly if I think of everyday life, what needs to be done, I observe the "problem" completely with all ramifications, then I think of the most efficient and effective way to solve it, so I then apply correct methods on it, so for me the leading idea is being effective, whether abstract or concrete solutions will apply, I will use what suits best in getting the results wanted. I don't see that I have a clear cut distinction between the S or N, that's why I thought all these "schooltext" explanations of both types were quite reductive, but maybe my functioning is on this case out of the "boxes" I don't know.


----------

